# What happened to Guitar.com?



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Just noticed that guitar.com now shows a messsge that the site is up for sale. Used to go there to follow the old Vanderbilly crowd.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Vanderbilly ? was that the lesson site ?


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, he (John) merged with guitar.com
a few years ago. It seem to scare off some of the Vanderbilly originals because it lost some intimacy.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I used to check out Vanderbilly. Lots of proper fingering on there. You just had to convert the number system everyone was using. You know G string 13 fret type of stuff instead of naming the note. Most of the posters did not know the names of the notes.


----------

